# Beavorton, OR



## Cobradude555 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hello there fellow cubers

I live in the beaverton, aloha, hillsbro area of Oregon I would love to meet up with some other cubers because it is difficult to find people that share this interest. It wouldn't be to surprising if nobody was in the area but I just wanted to check.

Thanks


----------



## Cobradude555 (Mar 30, 2017)

Well this is not surprising XD


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 31, 2017)

There's actually quite a bit happening in the PNW for cubing, but from what I have noticed, very few are on speedsolving. We're actually having a meetup/workshop at the Hillsdale library this Sunday from 2-4pm, if you're interested in coming into Portland:

https://multcolib.org/events/competitive-rubiks-cubing-workshop/74483

Also, there is a competition happening in Portland in May as well, which will be an even better chance to meet some cubers:

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/RoseCity2017

The best way to keep up with all of the events happening in the PNW is through our facebook groups which you can find here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/159856602085/

Hope to see you at one of our events soon!


----------



## Cobradude555 (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks a ton, I will see if I can go to the hillsdale library one. Also I appreciate you hosting as a delegate to these events. I guess I just didn't know where to look. Right now I'm talking to the director of the Beaverton city library and it looks like we might do a 2-3 session "Rubiks cube and twisty puzzle" event this summer.


----------

